# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Jani Ikonomi

## KACAKU

*Fisniku dhe horri*

_Nga Shpendi Topollaj_

Kur e dëgjon për herë të parë emrin e Kampit të Vlashukut, sepse pandeh se po flitet për ndonjë kamp pushimi. Nuk e di se kush të ngatërron më shumë; fjala kamp apo ajo Vlashuk që tingëllon butë e gati me përkëdhelje. E vërteta është se kemi të bëjmë me diçka krejt tjetër. Ai ka qenë një vend pune të detyruar, ku mundimet kanë qenë kaq të mëdha, sa dhe vetë atyre që kanë vuajtur dënimin mes asaj baltovine të pafund, ku ta pinin gjakun mushkonjat e shushunjat, gati u duket si një ëndërr e keqe.

Të burgosurit e këtij kampi, kryesisht i kishin sjellë nga ai i Urës Vajgurore, ku i kishin vënë të ndërtonin aeroportin ushtarak. E rëndë kishte qenë puna dhe atje, por kjo këtu, për hapjen e një kanali të madh vaditës që merrte ujin e Devollit për ta çuar në kënetën e Thanës, ishte çishte. Çahej një kodër tej për tej në formë skarpati, mbi njëzet metra e thellë, me qëllim që të betonohej tuneli e pastaj të mbulohej me dhe nga sipër. Mirëpo, sapo nisnin shirat, gjithë mundi ikte kot, pasi dheu, duke qenë i butë dhe faqet anësore shumë të larta, kishte shembje masive. Jo se nuk mërziteshin të burgosurit, por në vetvete ngushëlloheshin duke thënë se ishin me fat që shembjet ngjisnin kur ata flinin, se po ti zinte kur punonin, zor se shpëtonte ndokush gjallë. Vështirësitë e përbashkëta dhe puna në kolektiv, pa folur për fatin e njëjtë; se të gjithë thuajse ishin dënuar fare kot, i kishin lidhur fort të burgosurit që ishin nga të katër anët e vendit. Kurse gardianët, sikur të mos mjaftonte halli që i kishte zënë, silleshin shumë keq me ta, madje dhe i godisnin e fyenin pa asnjë shkak. Mirë profesor Hysni Alimerkon, nga Tragjasi që e akuzonin për formimin e një grupi opozitar, por çdreqin kishin me avokatin Jani Konomi nga Narta e Vlorës i cili duke qenë me punë në Peshkopi, ku nderohej e respektohej nga të gjithë, kishte vënë kandidaturën për deputet i pavarur, pasi kështu kishte lexuar në gazetat komuniste dhe vetëm për këtë i hëngri plot njëzetepesë vjet dhe tani orë e minutë e vinin në lojë:

-Ec, deputet! Jepi belit, deputet!

Ndjehej keq avokati i gjorë, por skish nga tia mbante. Me gardianët bënte si bënte, se fundja analfabetë ishin, por inatin më të madh e kishte me operativin e sigurimit, Axhemin, që ishte nga Progjia e Gjirokastrës. Ky duke qenë si më i shkolluar dhe me shumë pushtet, i nxiste dhe të tjerët që tia nxinin jetën avokatit. Jani kishte shumë arsye ta urrente me gjithë shpirt këtë oficer sigurimi zemërkatran, të cilin, sa herë e ndeshte, ndërronte rrugë. Axhemi, si shumica e kuadrove që shërbenin në Kampin e Vlashukut, e kishte marrë me vete dhe familjen, kështu që shtëpinë e kishte pranë kampit. Një ditë u hap fjala se Axhemi e kishte djalin shumë të sëmurë, pasi kishte marrë një të ftohtë të rëndë. Ishte viti 1953 dhe antibiotikë ishte gati e pamundur të gjeje. Ato sapo kishin hyrë në Shqipëri me pakicë dhe ishin shumë të kushtueshme. Si balta e Vlashukut ishte bërë në fytyrë Axhemi. E kishte humbur fare pusullën.

-Paska ndjenja dhe ky derr,  tha dikush.

-Sidoqoftë është baba,  ia priti një tjetër, që vazhdoi:  Te fëmija askush nuk duron.

Sidoqë Axhemi, vetë, ishte i pamëshirshëm, të gjithë të burgosurve u erdhi shumë keq për të birin. Fundja çfaj kishte ai? Dha e mori doktori i kampit Isuf Hysenbegasi (Starova), i dënuar si pjesëmarrës në grupin e deputetëve, por nuk kishte çtë bënte më shumë se sa ti vinte kompresa me ujë të ftohtë dhe ti jepte për të pirë ndonjë aspirinë. Ai më mirë se kushdo tjetër e kuptonte se jeta e djalit, në këto kushte, ishte e pashpresë. Doktori, vetë, kishte një vajzë, që tani duhej të ishte nja nëntë vjeçe. Atë kishte shumë pa e parë, pasi bashkë me të ëmën italiane, qenë larguar nga Shqipëria, fill pas arrestimit të tij. Sa mirë kishin qenë atëherë. Ai ishte dashuruar me të shoqen kur kishte qenë student në Romë. Pastaj ishin martuar dhe kishin ardhur në Vlorë, ku, për të, si otorino, kishin shumë nevojë. Mirëpo më pas, e kishin arrestuar së bashku me të vëllanë, i cili kishte vdekur gjatë torturave në hetuesi. E shoqja skishte nga tia mbante, ndaj mori të bijën dhe shkoi te njerëzit e vet. Papritur dikush trokiti në infermieri dhe doktori, duke menduar se mund të ishte ndonjë i dënuar, që donte të vizitohej, hapi derën. U gëzua kur pa Jani Konomin.

-Eja, avokat. Çe mirë të solli?

Ai, në të vërtetë, e priste me kënaqësi takimin me të, pasi kishin se çtë bisedonin.  Kam dëgjuar... - tha avokati, që nuk e kishin lënë as të mbronte veten e tij, - Kam dëgjuar se Axhemi e ka shumë të sëmurë djalin.

-Sëmurë është dhe sdihet se si do ti vejë filli. Sma ha mendja se shpëton. Unë nuk di çtë bëj me të. Po e shkrin temperatura.

-Për këtë kam ardhur, - foli me një zë të shtruar Jani. - Para ca kohe, ata të familjes më sollën tre flakon penicilina, për çdo të papritur. Ti solla që tia bësh atij fëmije.

Doktori gati u përlot.

-Fisniku po fisnik mbetet. - Dhe, pasi i rrahu shpatullat me dashuri avokatit, shtoi: - Të lumtë, or burrë.

Pastaj, gati duke fluturuar, pasi mori çantën, shkoi drejt e tek operativi që po mundohej të lidhej me aparatin e vjetër të telefonit, tek zyra e oficerit të rojes, me ata të qendrës.

-Zoti operativ,  shpejtoi të fliste gati duke iu marrë fryma, - E shpëtuam djalin.

Axhemi i hutuar spo dinte çtë pyeste. Por doktori nuk e la gjatë në atë gjendje:

-I gjetëm gjilpërat.

-Si i gjete?

-I gjetëm dhe janë penicilina të mrekullueshme. Për dy ditë djali do të ngrihet në këmbë.

Po të mos e pengonte detyra, Axhemi do ta kishte përqafuar doktorin. Por u mjaftua vetëm duke bërë pyetjen:

-Po ku?..

-Deputeti - i shpëtoi doktorit. - Atij ia kishte sjellë familja dhe ai i dha për djalin tënd.

Axhemi mbeti ngushtë. Ndjehej dhe si i turpëruar. Si pa kuptim, nga që sdinte çtë thosh tjetër, pëshpëriti:

-Qerratai... Kurse me vete mendoi: Dhe unë budallai tallesha me të në sy të të tjerëve. Sa gabim.

Por nuk kishte kohë për të tilla arsyetime. I dha urdhër një ushtari të armatosur ta ndiqte pas dhe, së bashku me doktorin, dolën nga postblloku dhe u drejtuan për nga shtëpia.

Djali përpëlitej në kllapi, mes një temperature përvëluese. E ëma i rrinte te koka dhe qante në heshtje me lot nëne, po aq të nxehtë.

-Mos qaj se tani ia hodhëm. - i tha Axhemi.

Ajo me zë të dridhur, vetëm pyeti:

-Si?!

-Ja, do ti bëjmë këto gjilpëra dhe çdo gjë do të kalojë. Janë penicilina.

-Po ku i gjete, o doktor vëllai?!  nxitoi te thosh gruaja që ende spo u besonte veshëve.

-Na i dha njëri,  dhe se zgjati shumë Axhemi.

-Epo, iu shtoftë ymri atij dhe fëmijëve të tij. Edhe ty doktor që u bëre copë për djalin tonë, si ta kishe fëmijën tënd!

Doktori su ndie. Hoqi në zemër dhe vetëm kaq. Ai ishte i zënë me përgatitjen e gjilpërës.

Në darkë djalit të operativit, i ra temperatura. Ai hapi sytë dhe filloi të reagojë. I dhanë nja dy lugë kos për të ngrënë. Të nesërmen në tërë kampin u hap fjala se vogëlushi shpëtoi. Të dënuarit u ndjenë shumë më të lehtësuar. U nisën në punë me forca të reja.

Pas gjilpërës së tretë, kur të burgosurit kishin ngrënë drekën, doktor Isufi thirri në ambulancë Jani Konomin. Jani pastroi lopatën dhe pak në qejf, u nis për tek dhoma e doktorit. E dinte se me të mund të bisedoje për gjëra interesante, por ai i gëzohej edhe faktit se doktori mbante në dhomë edhe një breshkë, që e quante Ana, një lejlek, që ia kishte vënë emrin Saip, dhe një qen, që e kishte quajtur shkurt anglisht, Dog. Të gjithë të burgosurit ishin miqësuar me këto kafshë. Breshka nuk dilte nga kutia ku e kishte futur doktori, por Saipi dhe Dogu, sa herë të burgosurit rreshtoheshin dhe niseshin me kazma e lopata për tek kanali, i ndiqnin nga pas. Dhe prisnin aty me orë të tëra, gjersa mbaronin punë, për tu kthyer së bashku me ta. Edhe të burgosurit do të hiqnin diçka nga goja e tyre, për ti ushqyer këto kafshë, që i donin më shumë se ata njerëzit e veshur me uniforma. Jani si zuri vend në anë të krevatit të vizitave dhe përkëdheli kafshët, që u gëzuan sa e panë e pa doktorin drejt e në sy, sikur deshi ti thotë: Përse më thirre?

-Pardje,  filloi doktor Isufi,  nuk pata kohë të të falënderoja. Ti e pe, koha nuk priste. Sot të thirra ta pimë bashkë një kafe.

-Të faleminderit, doktor,  u përgjigj avokati që kish kohë pa e provuar shijen e kafesë.

Doktori vazhdoi:

-Si mjek e si prind, të them se ke bërë një mirësi të madhe. Ai djalë jetën e ka nga ty. Shpëtove një fëmijë edhe pse i ati i tij me shokë, vetë ne na ndanë nga fëmijët tanë për së gjalli dhe na bënë që dashurinë prindërore ta tregojmë te ky qeni.

-Unë bëra atë që do të bënte secili nga ne, doktor.

-Ata për ne nuk do ta bënin kurrë këtë, or vëlla. Ja përse ne jemi shumë më të mirë se ata. Pastaj të gjithë e dimë se Axhemi... Jani nuk e la të vihej më tej në siklet:

-Sprish punë. Mbase do ta vrasë ndërgjegjja, pas kësaj.

-Sidoqoftë ai më porositi të të them se sa kushtojnë ato gjilpëra, se dihet, këtu ti ke nevojë dhe për dhjetë lek. Jani ndjeu një të skuqur të lehtë në fytyrë.

-Çkuptim do të kishte nderi, sikur të më paguanin për të?

-Ke të drejtë. Por unë e kisha porosi.

Pastaj duke pirë kafetë, e ndërruan bisedën. Që atë ditë ata u afruan akoma më tepër.

Një mbasdite, te doktori erdhi me vrap dikush dhe e njoftoi se është shumë keq Bejo Vrazhdo. Ky ishte një fshatar trim nga Bolena, që e kishin dënuar me pesëmbëdhjetë vjet burg, ngaqë kishte strehuar vëllanë e tij që ishte diversant. Sapo dëgjuan këtë lajm, doktori dhe Jani, që u ndodh aty, vrapuan te kapanoni dhe u gjendën te krevati i Bejos. Ai nuk nxirrte zë, por merrej vesh që po kalonte një situatë kritike. Doktori, si i vuri stetoskopin, konstatoi se ai ishte ftohur keq. Kishte duruar sa kish duruar, por kur panë se po e mbyste kolla, shokët vendosën të thërresin mjekun. Ky menjëherë u nis për te komisari Shyqyri Pojani, që, në të vërtetë, nuk ishte njeri i keq, por i thanë se ishte larguar për në Fier. Meqenëse komandanti ishte në një kurs, që organizonte Ministria dhe atë e zëvendësonte operativi, doktori dhe Jani shkuan të takonin Axhemin. Për çudinë e tyre, ky po u qëndronte rëndë.

-Çdoni ?  i pyeti me arrogancë.

Ata si të turpëruar i shpjeguan se Bejoja, kishte nevojë për ilaçe se ishte shumë i sëmurë.

-Të nisim ndihmës mjekun në qendër për furnizim se nuk kemi fare ilaçe,  e mori fjalën doktori.

Ndihmës mjeku ishte nënoficer aktiv, por donte urdhër që të largohej nga reparti.

-Ty të vjen keq për Bejon, që ka strehuar armikun e pushtetit popullor?  iu hakërrye operativ Axhemi doktorit.  Mua më shumë më dhimbset Dogu yt, se ai. Le të ngordhë qeni!

Kur dëgjoi këto fjalë, Jani bëri dhe një përpjekje nga ana e tij, se mos e thyente ai operativin:

-Zoti Axhem, është njerëzore...

-Kujt i thërret në emër, mor harbut. Mos më ke prerë kërthizën, mor burgjez i fëlliqur, që më thërret në emër. E di çtë punoj!

Të dy borgjezët, si e panë se çdo gjë ishte e kotë, u larguan të dëshpëruar. Operativit nuk iu durua pa i thënë edhe një herë:

-Jepi belit deputet!  dhe qeshi me qesëndi duke mbajtur duart në ije.

Doktor Isufit nuk iu ndenj pa thënë si nëpër dhëmbë:

-Ec or mik. Kështu si e kanë nisur këta, të shohim se ku do venë. Se kuptojnë se kanali që po hapim ne sështë gjë hiç, para kanalit që po hapin ata për të na ndarë. Është diçka që do ta vuajmë gjatë. Mjerë Shqipëria! Gjithë ato ditë doktori e mori bolenasin në infermieri. I shërbeu sa mundi, por ai mbylli sytë në duart e tij. Aty ishte Jani Konomi që ato ditë i sillte racionin e tij të çajit, dhe të heshtur qëndronin: një qen, një lejlek dhe një... breshkë. 


P.S. Gjynaf qe nuk behen filma te tilla histori te verteta.

----------

